# A Man Named Armstrong walked upon the moon



## Marie5656 (Jul 8, 2019)

July 20th, 1969  Do you remember? Did you watch?  It was a big day.  Sad we did not progress further, but this earth does need a lot of work.  Think we will explore more?


----------



## Keesha (Jul 8, 2019)

Yes I did watch. It was a huge event. 
Do I think we will explore more?
Yes I do but I think eventually we will become extinct like other earthly species. 
I mean in comparison to the 300 some odd years the dinosaur roamed the earth we are nothing but a grain of sand in comparison.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 8, 2019)

*That is true, Keesha.  And if you really listen to the song's lyrics, we have so much here on Earth that we need to be concerned about,  *


----------



## jujube (Jul 9, 2019)

It was a big event at our house.  My grandmother even made a "moon landing cake".  She worked all day on that cake, strove to make the icing the right color for "moon dust", made craters in the icing and built a lunar landing module out of toothpicks (it was a work of art, really).  She even made moon rocks out of marzipan to put on the cake.


----------



## 911 (Jul 11, 2019)

One thing is absolutely certain, thanks to the space program, we have made unbelievable gains in technology that probably has affected most everyone’s life in one area or another, including medicine. I am especially amazed at the use of robotics in surgery.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2019)

I do remember and recall how awestruck I was.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 12, 2019)

Done with technology that today is laughable and courage that can't be measured. Just think of the moment of launching off the Moon's surface to return to Earth. How hard were those two astronauts praying for the module to launch? They hated all the interviews and publicity they had to put up with after landing back on Earth. I still think it is way too soon to attempt the trip to Mars?


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 12, 2019)

*I did read that if the same thing were done today, the cost would have been in the billions of dollars more than 50 years ago.  And it cost a lot then.*


----------



## debodun (Jul 13, 2019)

I was between my junior and senior year in high school. I was taking a summer course at Syracuse University and remember all of us in the dorm gathered around the 12" B&W TV. My dad recorded the landing on a huge reel-to-reel tape recorder (the best audio technology available to the public at the time).


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2019)

Something that I heard today ..... 'The letter'  that Nixon would have read to the nation if the astronauts had not been able to leave the Moon.   Oh gosh!
.. just can't imagine!

*IN EVENT OF MOON DISASTER:*
_Fate has ordained that the men who went to the Moon to explore in peace will stay on the Moon to rest in peace.
These brave men, Neil Armstrong and Edwin Aldrin, know that there is no hope for their recovery. But they also know that there is hope for mankind in their sacrifice.
These two men are laying down their lives in mankind’s most noble goal: the search for truth and understanding.
They will be mourned by their families and friends; they will be mourned by their nation; they will be mourned by the people of the world; they will be mourned by a Mother Earth that dared send two of her sons into the unknown.
In their exploration, they stirred the people of the world to feel as one; in their sacrifice, they bind more tightly the brotherhood of man.
In ancient days, men looked at stars and saw their heroes in the constellations. In modern times, we do much the same, but our heroes are epic men of flesh and blood.
Others will follow, and surely find their way home. Man’s search will not be denied. But these men were the first, and they will remain the foremost in our hearts.
For every human being who looks up at the Moon in the nights to come will know that there is some corner of another world that is forever mankind._



http://www.astronomy.com/news/2019/...d-died-heres-the-speech-nixon-would-have-read


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 18, 2019)

*How sad. Glad he did not have to read that letter, though I am reminded at the speech President Regan had to make after the Challenger explosion*


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 18, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> Something that I heard today ..... 'The letter'  that Nixon would have read to the nation if the astronauts had not been able to leave the Moon.   Oh gosh!
> .. just can't imagine!
> 
> *IN EVENT OF MOON DISASTER:*
> ...


@Bonnie that kind of speech never even occurred to me until your post. Very moving!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 18, 2019)

@RadishRose  .... just thinking of Armstrong  and Alden and their families reading that speech afterwards  gives me goosebumps.   
But I guess everything had to be thought about when the unknown was about to take place.


----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 19, 2019)

I can remember watching the lunar landing on a boxy B&W tv of a type common at the time, and fifty years later am astonished that we were able to accomplish that feat using the technology of the day.  The lander's on-board computer had less computing power than the cell phones of today, and when it overloaded Armstrong landed the craft manually, knowing he had only one chance to do it...


----------

